# Liberty 3 v2.0 installation consistently fails on my Droid X



## Zovc (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey, gang. I was on Liberty 2 v2.0 (I believe) last Thursday, and I went to install Liberty 3 v2.0 on my phone.

Like a scrub, I didn't wipe anything before installing from the .zip. Needless to say, I had problems. I was given error codes. My would go straight to its bootloader, throwing error codes. Here's what it gave me:


```
Bootloader<br />
30.04<br />
[URL=Err:A5,69,35,00]Err:A5,69,35,00[/URL],23<br />
<br />
<br />
Battery OK<br />
OK to Program<br />
Connect USB<br />
Data Cable
```
So, in whatever version of liberty I had, my phone's Google Maps wasn't working well. It was theoretically functional, but kept throwing errors at me to the point of being unusable. I was hoping upgrading to 3 v2.0 would fix that for me. But because I was going on a trip (and had a final at 8:00 in the morning) Friday, I really needed to get to bed. I SBF'd my phone back to its factory firmware, and updated it and let that hold me over through my trip.

Getting back home finally, I'm trying to have the eagle land on my phone again, and I'm having a lot of trouble. I SBF my phone, root my phone, load clockwork recovery, then load into clockwork recovery. In clockwork recovery, I load my liberty 3 2.0 zip, "Liberty3X-2.0Gold.zip", and everything seems to be in order. I then reboot my phone and my phone boots into the same error I previously had.

I've repeated this process quite a few times. Could someone please help me troubleshoot what the problem is?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Whenever I have errors, I use the linux sbf cd. Just burn it to cd or thumb drive and then boot your comp from cd. It's super easy and has never failed me.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## Slomies (Aug 19, 2011)

Make sure the md5 is correct for the version you are downloading. I had an issue with my X getting stuck at the M logo when loading 2.0 due to the download being currupt and the md5 not matching.

*MD5SUM: 29ad0ec267994d1724e30c85ca71f680*



bouchigo said:


> I just uploaded the one good download I got to mediafire and downloaded it to test it, and I got the same MD5. Here it is you want it:
> 
> *Alternate Download:*
> http://www.mediafire...9ltiy1t0kyd3383
> ...


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds to me like you're on the wrong system version.
Liberty 2 was on .340.

SBF to .602 and try again.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree with jubakuba make sure you are on GB .602 and above. Liberty 0.9 is on a later date but if you were on Liberty2 which I think is the beta of liberty3 then check your download and make sure you wipe like an OCD person and do a fresh install.

Edit: Just verifying that Liberty 2 was on GB .602 /.605 so if you were on Liberty2 then You should be good to go on flashing Liberty3 but make sure you wipe data and cache and dalvik cache. The only thing I can possibly think is you have a bad download or maybe the wrong bootstrap? If you are using clockwork mod make sure you flash the correct clockworkmod. If you are using a bootstrap then use droid2 bootstrap instead of droidx bootstrap. For some reason it works better. :/


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> I agree with jubakuba make sure you are on GB .602 and above. Liberty 0.9 is on a later date but if you were on Liberty2 which I think is the beta of liberty3 then check your download and make sure you wipe like an OCD person and do a fresh install.
> 
> Edit: Just verifying that Liberty 2 was on GB .602 /.605 so if you were on Liberty2 then You should be good to go on flashing Liberty3 but make sure you wipe data and cache and dalvik cache. The only thing I can possibly think is you have a bad download or maybe the wrong bootstrap? If you are using clockwork mod make sure you flash the correct clockworkmod. If you are using a bootstrap then use droid2 bootstrap instead of droidx bootstrap. For some reason it works better. :/


Liberty *2* was on Froyo.
With the "RC" 2.0 and such, it tends to confuse users.

But I remember trying to update my friends phone manually via SBF/root/re-install/unroot/OTA-upgrade-to-gb before the .602 sbf was released and he decided he didn't like the ROM I put him on and got the same exact error when the update failed.
The system failed to update, in other words...is what I'm expecting is happening.
Which is to be expected if you flash a GB .zip on top of a froyo build.


----------



## Zovc (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot, guys! I got the newer SBF file for .602 and also downloaded a new Liberty zip, and one of those (or both) shored up my problem.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Liberty *2* was on Froyo.
> With the "RC" 2.0 and such, it tends to confuse users.
> 
> But I remember trying to update my friends phone manually via SBF/root/re-install/unroot/OTA-upgrade-to-gb before the .602 sbf was released and he decided he didn't like the ROM I put him on and got the same exact error when the update failed.
> ...


Oh ok gotcha! Sry I wasn't trying to step on your toes







I was just trying to help and got my info mixed up! Thank you for the correction. I was curious if he was on liberty 0.9 cause that is the old GB I think. I never saw a Liberty 2 except for the RC version which mixed me up. I was only checking the Rom toolbox download versions and that was my source. You were definitely right seeing as how that fixed his issue







haha! Well I learned something and that is good for me









Edit: I think I see what you mean cause I believe the froyo build is called Liberty 2 or something along those lines.


----------

